
How Does a Human Critique Art Made by AI? - bookdart
https://www.artnews.com/art-in-america/features/creative-ai-art-criticism-1202686003/
======
bookdart
In 1962 something unusual happened at Bell Labs in Murray Hill, New Jersey.

